# which shotgun should I buy?



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey guys its time to get a new gun for ducks and geese. Right now I am trying to decide between the browning bps. or benelli supernova. What do you guys think?

P.S if anyone wants to give away a benelli super black eagle ll, I would be delighted to take it off your hands.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

They are both good guns. I would lean more to the BPS because I shot one for 20 years. But I bought a Nova becauses it fits me better.

So which ever one fits you and feels the best for you.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Pump vs. Autoloader*

For some reason I have never liked the way the Supernova looks, although it works great. Personally, if I was going with a pump I would choose between the BPS and Rem 870. Pump designs are simple and reliable, you can save money and not sacrifice much quality or reliability. In a gun specifically for waterfowl, I doubt you'd regret saving for an autoloader. Less so with geese because normally you don't shoot all that many shells, but definitely for ducks. I love my Super Black Eagle II, and with a Benelli you know it's a lifetime investment.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

PIN I would consider the 870 Remington, either the Express or Wingmaster
Great gun simple design and (pardon the pun) Bulletproof


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> PIN I would consider the 870 Remington, either the Express or Wingmaster
> Great gun simple design and (pardon the pun) Bulletproof


+1, but if you are set on one of the other two, go with the Nova. There has been a SBE on KSL for like $850. I love my old SBE, won't be upgrading for a while.

SBE's RULE!


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Regardless of what shotguns you think you want, or which gun others may think is the best, you will be miserable with whatever you choose, if it does not fit you well. Maybe you've already looked into this and both the BPS and the Nova work with your individual body type, I don't know. But if you haven't l suggest you do before plunking down several hundred dollars of your hard earned cash. Which ever one fits you and can shoot better with ought to be your choice. 

Personal choice, for a pump gun, I think the Nova (many models) and especially the BPS are generally over-priced. At least in comparison to perfectly servicable offerings from Remington and Mossberg. It seems that when the Nova was first introduced a few years back, it was right in line with the 870 Express and 835, pricewise. Based on my observations alone, it seems about $50 to $100 higher now and I'm not sure why, unless it's been models with the recoil reducer in them.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I just bought a rem 870 super mag. OMG I love this gun. I have taken it out shooting twice now. The first time I thought ok Im just having a good day, couldnt miss. Then the second time it was the same way. I just love the way it fits me and sholders. When I bring it up its right in line with my eye. Im not saying it is for everyone. Maybe get your parka or duck coat on, go trompin into the sporting goods store or where ever you are going to buy it, and then see how it fits. All I know is that I had a Stoeger M2000, and a mossberg 835 ulti mag and they dont hold a candel to how well I can shoot the remington.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I too have a rem 870 super mag and love it. Fits me like a glove.


----------



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I went out and fondled a few guns the other day, and hated the way the Benelli Supernova felt ( I'm left handed so everything is always in the wrong place). I really liked the rubberized finish on the camo BPS. But when all is said and done I couldn't beat the price, feel, reliability and looks of the Remington 870 Supermag 30" barrell with the new mossy oak duck blind camo job.

I took her out for a test drive on saturday and she is a perfect fit.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am a benelli man so I say benelli. But chose what fits you best. To find out which fits you best close your eyes then shoulder the gun, open your eyes and if you dont have to move your head to line up with the barrel then it fits.


----------

